# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [Question] How can I have blank overwatch name ?

## Numbani

just empty name

----------


## glidarn

Are you sure you can have space?
Some letters can clumps together and do 1 bar, but never seen a blank name [ ] 

this can be used for that, - ะ่้๊๋

----------


## Stanleyipkiss

Copy and paste the following into name change:


Overwatch Invisible Name - 3d2ede34



only works on eu accs tho

----------


## Pomi_1

> Are you sure you can have space?
> Some letters can clumps together and do 1 bar, but never seen a blank name [ ] 
> 
> this can be used for that, - ะ่้๊๋


yo does that still worke ?

----------


## IEsdeathI

> just empty name


RogueHeart91155

----------

